
Ksplice: Rebootless Linux kernel updates - petercooper
http://www.ksplice.com/
======
theantidote
I always wondered why nobody has made an Erlang-based server OS yet. It seems
perfect because from what I have seen you can make code changes in realtime.
That's just my opinion though and I haven't learned Erlang so I'm not gonna be
doing this myself any time soon.

~~~
iigs
The awesomeness that you'd get from an erlang kernel + OS has already been
achieved in lisp OSes, such as the stuff from Symbolics.

It's possible, it works, and it's _totally cool_ but worse is better (
<http://www.jwz.org/doc/worse-is-better.html> ) and the brain-deadedness of
the UNIX/POSIX way is about as bad (good) as it gets.

This, to me, is a reason to admire the Windows NT kernel internals... someday
it too will be eaten by UNIX and people will look back on Windows for the
novel features that it has and wonder why nobody brings them back.

~~~
petercooper
_people will look back on Windows for the novel features that it has and
wonder why nobody brings them back._

I don't know what bizarro future you envision, but I hope quantum states
dictate I don't end up in _that_ parallel existence..!

